
The Real Reason Zuckerberg Supports a Universal Basic Income - njarboe
http://www.thedailybell.com/news-analysis/the-real-reason-zuckerberg-supports-a-universal-basic-income/
======
CuriouslyC
It is unarguable that the super-wealthy should use their wealth to the benefit
of society. I disagree with the author's belief that direct aid is the best
method to accomplish this. There is a massive amount of data indicating that
direct aid in poor nations builds dependency while not fixing the underlying
causes of the poverty. I don't think the dynamics of direct aid are going to
be markedly different in the united states. In my opinion, the best way to
help people is to fix the underlying system that is holding them back. From
this perspective, political mobilization efforts and working to sway public
opinion in favor of better policy is absolutely the smart way to spend your
money.

------
njarboe
Maybe a Universal Basic Capital Endowment of (say $100,000) at age 18 and some
kind of small, guaranteed ($500/month?) retirement income after working age
(65yr?), would serve society better. It could be used to cover college, start
a business, some technical training, or invested for income or growth. This
endowment event would be a good signal for the transition to adulthood and
give imputes to society and parents to prepare children to be ready to control
and look after a large chunk of capital.

------
eip
Just in time for the 100 year anniversary of the October Revolution.

